# Dune: Der erste Trailer zur Sci-Fi-Neuverfilmung ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dune: Der erste Trailer zur Sci-Fi-Neuverfilmung ist da*

						Die im Dezember in die Kinos kommende Neuverfilmung des Sci-Fi-Klassikers "Der Wüstenplanet" hat ihren ersten Trailer erhalten. In einer epischen Geschichte um den Wüstenplaneten Arrakis und seine einzigartige Droge Melange geben sich in Dune zahlreiche Stars die Klinke in die Hand.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dune: Der erste Trailer zur Sci-Fi-Neuverfilmung ist da*


----------



## hundElungE (10. September 2020)

Ick freu ma wie Bolle


----------



## klink (10. September 2020)

Ich hoffe dass nicht schon wider ein SciFi zum Opfer von irgendwelchen Politischen Agenden wird....


----------



## Captain-S (10. September 2020)

klink schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass nicht schon wider ein SciFi zum Opfer von irgendwelchen Politischen Agenden wird....


Meinst du wegen der Spice-Droge?


----------



## darkarth (10. September 2020)

Wie in den YT Kommentaren alle abgehen....  Fand den Trailer eigentlich recht öde. Abgesehen vom Wurm am Ende ist das doch absolute Standardkost. Und selbst der kann es mit der Bildgewalt eines Godzilla Films jetzt nicht unbedingt aufnehmen.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. September 2020)

Haut mich jetzt nicht unbedingt vom Hocker. Mal abwarten...


----------



## Nuallan (10. September 2020)

darkarth schrieb:


> Wie in den YT Kommentaren alle abgehen....  Fand den Trailer eigentlich recht öde. Abgesehen vom Wurm am Ende ist das doch absolute Standardkost. Und selbst der kann es mit der Bildgewalt eines Godzilla Films jetzt nicht unbedingt aufnehmen.


Ist halt nur ein Trailer. Bei Dune geht es auch nicht nur um tolle Bilder. Das Universum hat auf jeden Fall Potential, und Denis Villeneuve hat mit seinen letzten Filmen extrem abgeliefert. Da kann eigentlich kaum was schlechtes bei rumkommen.


----------



## Luebke82 (10. September 2020)

Kann Jemand bitte den Artikelverfasser mal verklickern, dass die Droge Spice heißt und eben eine Melange ist? Wir sind doch nicht beim Kaffee.^^ Ich fand den Trailer klasse und freue mich über Bautista besonders. Fände es geil, wenn der Film in Zukunft auch Fortsetzungen erhält.


----------



## ChrisK1 (10. September 2020)

Hätte nie gedacht, daß nach "Dark Night" eine weitere Batman- Verfilmung gedreht würde. Das Ende dieses Films war ein würdiges, für mich ein Meisterwerks- Ende dieser Reihe.. Nach Teil 2 sank das Interesse auf Null. 

Es werden keine Meisterwerke mehr erschaffen oder sehr selten. Was sollen diese Remakes von Meisterwerken oder Fortsetzungen? 

Ich glaube nicht, daß es sinnvoll ist, Remakes von guten Filmen zu machen. 

HEY HOLLYWOOD! Keine neuen Ideen bei diesem ganzen angeheuften Wissen????


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2020)

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig!

Ich bin auch Fan des Regisseurs. "Arrival",  Sicario" und "Blade Runner 2049" haben mir  sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Captain-S (10. September 2020)

darkarth schrieb:


> Und selbst der kann es mit der Bildgewalt eines Godzilla Films jetzt nicht unbedingt aufnehmen.


Der Witz des Tages, ich lach mich schlapp!


----------



## Lotto (10. September 2020)

Sieht verdammt gut aus!
Nur den Trailer hätte man mit epischer machen können (z.B. andere Musik, geringere Geschwindigkeit, weniger Szenen wahllos aneinanderkloppen).


----------



## cadaver666 (10. September 2020)

Sieht mir nicht danach aus, 
dass das auch nur in die Nähe der Atmosphäre der Verfilmung von David Lynch kommt...


----------



## Rollora (10. September 2020)

darkarth schrieb:


> Wie in den YT Kommentaren alle abgehen....  Fand den Trailer eigentlich recht öde. Abgesehen vom Wurm am Ende ist das doch absolute Standardkost. Und selbst der kann es mit der Bildgewalt eines Godzilla Films jetzt nicht unbedingt aufnehmen.


Naja Wenn Villeneuve halbwegs die Stimmung vom Niveau von Blade Runner wieder hinkriegt, kann der Trailer noch so langweilig wirken, es wird genial.


----------



## Captain-S (10. September 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt gut aus!
> Nur den Trailer hätte man mit epischer machen können (z.B. andere Musik, geringere Geschwindigkeit, weniger Szenen wahllos aneinanderkloppen).


Jo, der Gesang passt irgendwie nicht dazu.


----------



## mannefix (10. September 2020)

Perfekt! Genau richtig. Tradition des alten Films mit neuen Aspekten und Technik mischen. Wahnsinn!!!
Habe den Trailer nur bis 1:30 gesehen, weil ich nichts vorab wissen will.
Musik super! WOW.

Bitte in 4 K Dolby Vision und Dolby AtmoS!!!!


----------



## Khabarak (10. September 2020)

ChrisK1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß es sinnvoll ist, Remakes von guten Filmen zu machen.


Der erste Film war dann doch eher Chaos als alles andere.. schöne Bilder, teilweise episch, aber ne Menge unzusammenhängendes Chaos.



cadaver666 schrieb:


> Sieht mir nicht danach aus,
> dass das auch nur in die Nähe der Atmosphäre der Verfilmung von David Lynch kommt...



Da war leider eher das Chaos beherrschend, als wirklich Atmosphäre...
Er hat gute Stellen, aber ein guter Film war und ist die erste Verfilmung nicht.


----------



## darkarth (11. September 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Bei Dune geht es auch nicht nur um tolle Bilder.



Nicht nur aber auch. Was man im Trailer sonst so gehört und gesehen hat, erinnert aber auch mehr an das verschnulzte. CGI überladene Star Wars Episode 2 als an alles andere. Ganz zu schweigen mal von Bautista und Isaac, die man inzwischen gefühlt in jedem zweiten Film sieht.




Rollora schrieb:


> Naja Wenn Villeneuve halbwegs die Stimmung vom Niveau von Blade Runner wieder hinkriegt, kann der Trailer noch so langweilig wirken, es wird genial.



Der ja troz allem Hype ebenfalls gefloppt ist. Was in dem Fall nicht ganz so schlimm ist, aber man spricht bei Dune ja jetzt schon von einem neuen Franchise. Für Franchise reicht es aber nicht, eine Fangemeinde zu begeistern. Da muss auch der Mainstream einigermaßen mitziehen. Bin mal auf die Laufzeit gespannt.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

cadaver666 schrieb:


> Sieht mir nicht danach aus,
> dass das auch nur in die Nähe der Atmosphäre der Verfilmung von David Lynch kommt...


Abwarten. Villeneuve hat mit "Arrival" und "Blade Runner 2049" gezeigt das er tolle Atmosphären erschaffen kann.

Aber stimmt schon der Trailer wirkt etwas "steril".


----------



## Rollora (11. September 2020)

darkarth schrieb:


> Nicht nur aber auch. Was man im Trailer sonst so gehört und gesehen hat, erinnert aber auch mehr an das verschnulzte. CGI überladene Star Wars Episode 2 als an alles andere. Ganz zu schweigen mal von Bautista und Isaac, die man inzwischen gefühlt in jedem zweiten Film sieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der finanzielle Erfolg sagt ja nichts über due Qualität des Films aus. Blade Runner war einfach nur  verdammt gut.


----------



## Kusanar (11. September 2020)

Hui. Da bin ich gespannt. Muss ich mir definitiv anschauen... und hoffe mal, dass er dem Original gerecht wird


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (12. September 2020)

> " Kann Jemand bitte den Artikelverfasser mal verklickern, dass die Droge Spice heißt und eben eine Melange ist? Wir sind doch nicht beim Kaffee.^^ Ich fand den Trailer klasse und freue mich über Bautista besonders. Fände es geil, wenn der Film in Zukunft auch Fortsetzungen erhält. "



War auch mein erster Gedanke, aber offenbar ... https://dune.fandom.com/de/wiki/Gewürz


----------



## mannefix (12. September 2020)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Der erste Film war dann doch eher Chaos als alles andere.. schöne Bilder, teilweise episch, aber ne Menge unzusammenhängendes Chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der erste Teil ist genial. Einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten für mich.


----------



## Khabarak (13. September 2020)

mannefix schrieb:


> Der erste Teil ist genial. Einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten für mich.


So unterscheiden sich die Geschmäcker..


----------



## FR4GGL3 (14. September 2020)

Ein "Kreuzzug"??? Also wenn in den Büchern vom Dschihad geschrieben wird, sollte das auch im Film erhalten bleiben. Wollen sie den "Muad'Dib" oder Begriffe der Bene Gesserit auch übersetzen? Bitte nicht die Vorlage aus Angst vor politischen Vorwürfen verbiegen! Ansonsten sieht der Trailer sehr stimmungsvoll aus. Ich hoffe also noch.

Die Lynch Verfilmung hatte Licht und Schatten. Die Stimmung wurde gut eingefangen und wiedergegeben. Aber da wurde zuviel zusammengepresst und das wirkte chaotisch. Man konnte den Film nur verstehen, wenn man die Bücher kannte. Und selbst dann hat einen manches verwundert. Sowas ist ein Genickbruch für einen Film. Ich kann verstehen, dass er viel kritisiert wurde. Das hatte sogar die Mini Serie aus den 2000ern besser gemacht. Aber da war die Besetzung wieder gruselig. Und über die Effekte brauchen wir nicht reden (die selbstgemalten Hintergründe sind immernoch die besten ^^ ).

Es wird ZEIT für einen richtigen, Dune Film. Die Story hat es so sehr verdient.


----------

